# Recomendacion sobre que woofer comprar



## German Volpe (Ago 23, 2009)

Hola gente, aca me encuentro en un problema. Resulta que tengo dos bafles de 12" con woofer zebra black audio, y es una porqueria. Ultimamente estoy cambiando a nuevos los componentes  de la caja. Cambie los divisores de frecuencia de los piezoelectricos como dijo Ezavalla. Forre internamente la caja con "huata" o espuma de poliester. Y ahora me faltan los woofers. Estuve viendo lo que me queda accesible para comprar, y en la casa de electronica Kation de la plata tienen variedad, pero seleccione algunos y no se cual comprar.
Los woofers que me convencieron son: 
Jahro WC12-150(si no me equivoco casi todos arman con estos, pero son chinos) vale $109
Jahro L 12   (es el mas caro, es nacional, que se yo ) esta $250
Selenium PW3 (para mi creo que estos me convienen) esta $230
SELENIUM 12 CV 3(no los conosco)   esta $170
JAHRO W 12150 (estos son nacionales campana de aluminio etc, pero el iman es medio chico me parece) esta $150

El bafle es uno comun igual a este, nada mas que con dos tubos de sintonia de 3", mas grandes que esos.

Bue espero sus opiniones, ya que no quiero gastar plata al pedo en algo que no suene.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2009)

Yo me inclinaría por los Selenium, ya que al menos podés conseguir los parámetros T/S para evaluar si te sirven en la caja que tenés. Con los Jahro es una adivinanza y si querés ahorrar y no gastar plata inutilmente, conseguí los parámetros T/S y usá el WinISD para ver si andan...es la unica forma de comprar mas o menos seguro...

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo me inclinaría por los Selenium, ya que al menos podés conseguir los parámetros T/S para evaluar si te sirven en la caja que tenés. Con los Jahro es una adivinanza y si querés ahorrar y no gastar plata inutilmente, conseguí los parámetros T/S y usá el WinISD para ver si andan...es la unica forma de comprar mas o menos seguro...
> 
> Saludos!




hola ezavalla al final me decido por el selenium. hice los calculos con el win isd y marca 570 litros, supongo que son 57 litros. Si podes fijate vos, pero con el win isd marca eso. De ser 57 litros me andaria bn ya que la caja tiene 60.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 23, 2009)

con 60 litros, cualquiern woofer trabaja "bien" pero es mejor que el woofer se adapte a la caja. Y si el WinISD te marco 570, algo metistes mal...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2009)

voldemot dijo:


> hola ezavalla al final me decido por el selenium. hice los calculos con el win isd y marca 570 litros, supongo que son 57 litros. Si podes fijate vos, pero con el win isd marca eso. De ser 57 litros me andaria bn ya que la caja tiene 60.
> Saludos



Si te dice 570lts....deben ser 570 lts. Por favor, posteá los parámetros T/S incluyendo la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante...o pasame el link donde está esos valores.


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si te dice 570lts....deben ser 570 lts. Por favor, posteá los parámetros T/S incluyendo la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante...o pasame el link donde está esos valores.



NOO me fije bien puse tres veces los mismos valores que me pide el win isd, pero es raro, aunque dice que con esos litros queda sintonizado en 30hz, debe ser por eso. Los datos me los fije del pdf de la pag de selenium. Igual gracias, otra no me queda asi que me voy a comprar selenium. Prefiero cualquier woofer antes de un Zebra.
Saludos


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 23, 2009)

son esos los parametros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2009)

voldemot dijo:


> NOO me fije bien puse tres veces los mismos valores que me pide el win isd, pero es raro, aunque dice que con esos litros queda sintonizado en 30hz, debe ser por eso. Los datos me los fije del pdf de la pag de selenium. Igual gracias, otra no me queda asi que me voy a comprar selenium. Prefiero cualquier woofer antes de un Zebra.
> Saludos



Hummmmmm...con que tipo de respuesta has hecho el proyecto? Por que con las SC4 sale ajustada a 0Hz  y con una QB3 me sale ajustada a 28.7Hz. Claramente la SC no vá y la curva no es muy bonita para la QB3...sobre todo en una caja de 60lts.

Ese parlante lo veo medio raro...bue, en realidad no es raro, es un parlante para sonido "profesional", no para HiFi, así que la curva no es muy buena...

Vos verás para que lo usás...

Saludos!

PD: Ese parlante ya estaba en la base del WinISD como 12PW3CE.


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola si, es medio raro, pero ya fue me los compro igual, muchas alternativas no me quedan, aparte tengo fe en selenium.
Muchas gracias . saludos


----------

